# Which tractor... money is not of concern



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

If you could buy one, two or three tractors and price was not an issue, what would you buy. I was thinking that I would probably do two. One for mowing and one for general purpose stuff.

Not sure which ones though. I'd probably look at a heavy duty machine for the mower aspect. I'd probably look for a TC 18 with some cool attachments.

What would you get?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well I would get a Massey 1400 searies with a loader for the heavy stuff. Don't know about the lawn duties though. Probably a bigger simplicty decouse of there nice cut.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I would go with one of the little Diesel Cubs for mowing and small jobs. And then a compact Deere with a back hoe and FEL for fun and games...Every guy should have at least 1 JD on this lifetime.

Greg


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Oh Boy Oh Boy*

If I were to buy 2 or three more tractors of any kind,one would have a sleeper cab with a TV ,stereo, refridgerater,washer and drier,and an apartment size stove. Let me tell you after coming home with the quad I have been warned, again. I am going to need all that because I will be living in it ,I think is what my wonderful bride said. She is just kidding I am sure. Isn'tshe?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I would go commercial grade ZTR. Probably an Exmark or a Dixie. Possibly a High end Cub. For general purpose w/ a loader, a small JD would do the trick.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am not sure which brand I would buy, but it would have Deisel eng. and 4WD. Years ago I lived along a river (the Great Miami) The folks across the road had 8 ac. of pure hillside very steep. They cut it in a box pattern with a Yammar tractor. That thing was amazing. I don't hear much about yammar tractors though I would like to have one of those.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I just did a search on yammar. This one looks good but not 4WD.

http://www.hoyetractor.com/budgetcompacttractor.htm


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Could Kick myself*

I looked at a Yanmer 4wd tractor a while back.The price was right,it had a loader,mower deck and a bunch of other stuff.I hasitated a few days, went back and missed it.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Big Exmark ZTR for the big mowing duties and something like a JD4010 with all the cool stuff. FEL, backhoe, box blade, you know anything I could attach to the tractor. Of course I would have to have a new shop/garage to put it all in!!:thumbsup: 

And then I woke up..........:beer:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Fear*

Keeps me from looking at zero turn mowers.Just the mention to my wife that I don't have one of those, temperature went down a few degrees


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*mine*

this would be mine:thumbsup: 
Jodyhttp://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=601


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think i'd look pretty good with my fat ass sitting on this bad boy....


<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/l_legacyxl.jpg>


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Simply beautiful


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Tisenberg*

Get your dad to look at that Simplicity.Maybe he would let you drive it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

of course if it were mine, id add the chrome bumper and rims....


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Those rims look naked compared to yours. The rims jumped out at me when I first looked at it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*John*

Is that the same model as your's? Just gussied up?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no mine is the prestige. that is the 4wd legacy XL.. Next size up...27 HP Kaw, Kohler or deisel


Big money... The site says list 8995-11295 but thats does not include the bucket.. I think somoe priced it at around 15,000 - $16000 on another thread... way too rich for my blood...


http://www.simplicitymfg.com/p_legacyxl.html#


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The first one would probably be a Power-trac for the heavy work like pulling stumps and snow removal and road building. The second and third ones would be the pair of Deere 316s I already own being refurbished to new and some more attachments. Although the Cub diesels sure do look interesting... you did say that money was no object, right? Gonna need a big barn to keep the toys in, that's for sure!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

New Holland TN65


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere 2210


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Or a TN70D


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK I need to add to my list. 

My lacal dealer had a REAL nice Ferris ZTR last summer. Perkins deisel, and a 60 something" deck. REAL nice. I have a LOT of trees, and about 3 acres to mow, so that would be the ticket.

Also I would love to find an old Bready built Homelite tractor, like I had when I was growing up. I don't know the year, but guessing late 50's, early 60's. I would restore it, and just kind of use it for fun. Maby a little light mowing, or pulling a cart.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If I could have my choice and price was no object. I would have a ZTR for grass cutting duty. It would be a toss up between the 777 or the F687 Front Mower but I would probably go with the 777. The 797 is tempting as well! The 4410 with the ehydro and 430 loader works like dream! VERY happy with it! :thumbsup: 

777 

797 

F687

4410 

If I was to go with a smaller compact utility tractor, it would have to be the 4115. Both the 4410 & 4115 are solid machines! 

4115


----------

